# soap Carving



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Have you seen soap Carving.
http://www.jmcreativedesigns.com/Soap Carvings.htm
It is so beautiful what a art. :yes
Fran


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! The roses are beautiful! I love the first pink rose in the sea shells. I don't have the patience to do that.
I bet it takes a hard soap to hold up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow! I have heard of people using soap to learn to carve but I've never seen anything like those pics.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah when I was a kid we used to carve Ivory because it was a soft soap and very easy to carve. But of course is was boats and trucks or animals not pretty flowers


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

that's not fair I can't see them and If I right clik on the red x's there's no show picture option. : (


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Very beautiful!! I wonder how much time it takes to do a rose like that.
Christina


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful. I could never have something like that out those would be the first ones the kids would use!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sherri It takes a long time for the pictures to appear especially if your on dial up. Just wait awhile.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

actually I tried again and turned off my Pop up blocker that helped I love that gold fish.


----------

